

Ask HN: Dear Hackers, care to join for beta testing and feedback? - Concours

Dear Hackers, I'm about to enter the public beta with my service http://www.gmbhnews.com/make-mobile-site/ a mobile site making service. Simply put, it uses your rss feed to generate a mobile optimized version of a publisher's content, the publisher can also monetize it with advertisement.<p>I'm looking for some beta tester, the ideal profile: you have a significant mobile traffic on your site , from many devices: androi, iOs, Palm, symbiane....etc. I'll also be glad to receive any feedback.<p>Thank you.
======
donohoe
Happy to help... are you just looking or is this an invitation to be a tester,
hit the URL, and post feedback here?

In which case some feedback:

(1) You need to pay more attention to the sign-up form. It doesn't show the
full text I entered when its right-aligned. The height isn't enough when you
focus on it.

(2) The form "Mobilize now!" button click state isn't too great.

(3) After submission I get hit with a PayPal window before I've had a chance
to even get an idea of what the end result will be. In other words, I have no
idea what I am paying for or if I will be happy with it.

Best of luck

~~~
Concours
Thanks for the great feedback donohoe, it's a call for beta testers, I have
your url in the back end and will update everything manually.

hmm, to (1) I will try some A/B testing on the signup to find what works best.

I couldn't come up with a better call to action for the mobilize Now button,
so I'll probably have to experiment around with it, all other Buttons I tried
look weird on the design.

Sorry for the paypal paywall, my bad, I should say the datas are stored when
you hit the Mobilize Now button.

For beta testing subscriptions, I just set a new page:

[http://www.gmbhnews.com/make-mobile-site/mobilize/beta-
teste...](http://www.gmbhnews.com/make-mobile-site/mobilize/beta-tester)

